# Suns, PJ Tucker agree to 3-yr/$16.5M deal



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487378428794925057


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

This is a quality deal. I like it.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Reasonable. Good move Phoenix.

I'd have rather given our full MLE to Tucker than McRoberts smh


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Who dat


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Adam said:


> Who dat


Josh McRoberts? Your new franchise player.



I like that they resigned Tucker, but was really hoping it would be for less. Not getting anyone this summer really hurts because our cap is gonna be used up on Bledsoe, Tucker, Morris and Dragic next summer. BAH!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Maybe a little high for a defensive specialist, hustle guy and 3 pt guy. Suns also seem to value his leadership.

Sounds like it's descending and it'll be 3.8M non-guaranteed last yr.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

I like it and think its a good deal. Ive grown on what he provides us.. Specifically because he provides us with a lot of the intangibles that we havent had since Raja. 


With that said we still NEED to make a move.. A big one.. Thet adds to our core already otherwise we are just spinning our wheels and are going to be a 6-9 seed team again. Last year was a nice surprise, but lets not kid ourselves, we are exactly where we never wanted to be.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok so can we just get Bledsoe back and inked now?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Maravilla said:


> Ok so can we just get Bledsoe back and inked now?


Then deal him for Love 

:diss:


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Im still more a fan of keeping him if we have to pick one eventually . I dont even want love if we have to move one of our guards. 


My focus is on keeping melo away from the lakers and praying they arent top 5 pick worthy next year.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Does this move stop them from getting Deng? Hope not. Deng could really extend his career with that training staff.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I love Goran too much haha. And logistics of keeping both at high price money can't work. And from sound of it, Suns are wary of Bledsoe enough to potentially shop him or only seemingly commit to a certain price (Even before Thomas stuff). That and/or feel more comfortable with Dragic, his health, and with being able to keep him or they're more willing to go high price for him after an all nba type season.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

And he celebrated his new contract by getting something being referred to as a "super" DUI. Almost 3 times the legal limit at .22 BAC. 

You're rich. Get a ****ing limo.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

R-Star said:


> And he celebrated his new contract by getting something being referred to as a "super" DUI. Almost 3 times the legal limit at .22 BAC.
> 
> You're rich. Get a ****ing limo.


Believe it's actually a Super Extreme DUI, which makes it sound even worse.


----------

